
3D Bouncing Ball with CSS3 - based2
https://tympanus.net/Tutorials/CSS3BouncingBall/
======
willio58
Was expecting something more. At least on iOS safari, this looks like a 2d
image being moved with an easing function up and down and squeezed.

------
roywiggins
Haven't seen this aesthetic for about a decade. Not that I'm complaining, it
just looks kinda out of place.

~~~
sabersei2
this is from 2012..

------
ultim8k
It's weird but I can hear it bounce :D

